# LAVANILA The Healthy Fragrances



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

LAVANILA fragrances stand out among others because they are made by hand with all-natural and organic ingredients from all over the world. Unlike traditional perfumes made of harsh chemicals that can damage and irritate the skin and senses, LAVANILA uniquely infuses organic sugar cane alcohol with exotic essential oils and skin pampering botanicals for 100% healthy, gorgeous and authentic expression of nature. Some scents featured in the collection include Pure Vanilla, Vanilla Grapefruit and Vanilla Coconut. ($48 each; Sephora.com.)


----------

